# Utah's #2 Team Squeaks Another One...



## seniorsetterguy (Sep 22, 2007)

I'm a Coug through and through. I'm ready to say the Utes are a better team this year. And, I'm a big fan of theirs...I hope they run the table up to the holy war. 

Now for the Cougs. I understand losing to a very good TCU team. But why do they insiste on shortening my life by squeaking out wins over mediocre teams? Colorado Stae? Are the Cougs mediocre too? I think the offense is good and the defense isn't. We need better players in the secondary! Enough rambling. I'm tired.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

+1 and I hate say it. The Utes are looking good. I still believe in my cougs but I think there is a good chance for an ugly game in SaltLake a little latter in the month. :evil: Oh well. We will see I guess... 

How bout all the upsets on the top 25 today!? There could be a few more before the nights over.


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

I think BYU is mediocre. Utah is a better team this year for sure. I'm just afraid that IF Utah makes it to a BCS game, they will get creamed...unless they get to play a team like Pitt.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

I hope BYU plays better against San Diego. BYU will have problems with Air Force and of course the UTES!!!!


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

legacy said:


> I think BYU is mediocre. Utah is a better team this year for sure. I'm just afraid that IF Utah makes it to a BCS game, they will get creamed...unless they get to play a team like Pitt.


They could potentially play an unranked team in that game. Unless I am mistaken the highest ranked Big East team was Uconn (#25) and they lost. Fix the BCS.


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

idiot with a bow said:


> legacy said:
> 
> 
> > I think BYU is mediocre. Utah is a better team this year for sure. I'm just afraid that IF Utah makes it to a BCS game, they will get creamed...unless they get to play a team like Pitt.
> ...


I remember when you could watch a good old fashion shoot out like the BYU/CSU game and it was great! Now, it's a losing battle for BYU and Utah. If they don't beat an unranked team by 80 points, it's almost as good as a loss.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

BYU's 8-1. Last time I checked, that was a dang good record! Their offense is one of the best in the country and the defense couldn't stop my grandmother (especially if she were to pass the ball). What's new? Isn't this the way BYU's almost always been? Rise and shout! The Cougs have a chance against just about anybody with that offense.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

BirdDogger said:


> *The Cougs have a chance against just about anybody with that offense*.


Unless you're one of the top defenses in the nation. 8) Put some pressure on the quarterback (you gotta get em dirty or they'll burn you all night) and have your linebackers stuffing the run and bad things happen to a pass dependent offense.


----------



## BIGBEAN (Apr 16, 2008)

Riverrat77 wrote:


> Unless you're one of the top defenses in the nation. Put some pressure on the quarterback (you gotta get em dirty or they'll burn you all night) and have your linebackers stuffing the run and bad things happen to a pass dependent offense.


I finally agree with you completely on something. Good post. 8)


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

idiot with a bow said:


> legacy said:
> 
> 
> > I think BYU is mediocre. Utah is a better team this year for sure. I'm just afraid that IF Utah makes it to a BCS game, they will get creamed...unless they get to play a team like Pitt.
> ...


You have to be in the top 16 in bcs standings to make it into a bcs bowl game now. Thank the big east for that great rule. So as of right now, not ACC or Big East team is qualified.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

The ACC and Big East conference champions get into a BCS bowl - regardless of ranking.


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> The ACC and Big East conference champions get into a BCS bowl - regardless of ranking.


No they don't you have to earn it now, can't just walk in just cause you won the conference. New tweak they did because the big east has been so bad


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

> The champion of Conference USA, the Mid-American Conference, the Mountain West Conference, the Sun Belt Conference, or the Western Athletic Conference will earn an automatic berth in a BCS bowl game if either: A. Such team is ranked in the top 12 of the final BCS Standings, or, B. Such team is ranked in the top 16 of the final BCS Standings and its ranking in the final BCS Standings is higher than that of a champion of a conference that has an annual automatic berth in one of the BCS bo


So what this is saying I believe is that You could still have 2 or 3 teams that are not in a bcs conf. could get in if the bowls pick them over a bad big east or ACC team.


----------

